# New 1332 video



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Would like to see an "owner" video of a 1332 chewing through an honest 10" dump of snow. Most interested how fast she will go (but keep here in the power band) ... I'm expecting the larger impeller will be advantageous.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Very misleading thread!! Here I was all happy thinking you were going to share a video of your new Honda snowblower....:icon-thumbsdown:


----------



## mishkaya (Oct 25, 2015)

We're all waiting with bated breath... :tongue:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

was expecting to see a 50 foot rooster tail.....


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Well....all I know is someone better post a video soon, cause now I'm expecting one


----------



## jdavis (Nov 28, 2015)

When I get a large amount (likely soon) I'll take a video


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

my apologies .... we know who has the 1332's on the forum...I'm confident one of members will come though soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a few videos of the HSS1332 :wink:



















I need to get them approved for sharing here, so stand by.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Robert.....looking for big snow vid's ... dumpings that call out for a HSS1332


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

Robert, do you have a youtube channel? Not just for Honda sanctioned promotional videos, but maybe for "bloopers" or off-cuts?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

EdwardC said:


> Robert, do you have a youtube channel? Not just for Honda sanctioned promotional videos, but maybe for "bloopers" or off-cuts?


Yes, and that's how I'd host them, but still to get clearance to share.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I hope you get permission to post those videos. I've spent many nights watching snowblower videos on YouTube. Somethings wrong with me lol.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> I hope you get permission to post those videos. I've spent many nights watching snowblower videos on YouTube. Somethings wrong with me lol.


 absolutely nothing wrong with that, as I was I obsessed as you were!


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

OK New England.....we know you got clobbered with snow this week..... let's see some big snow 1332 clearing vids....


----------

